# Pseudohapalpus sp. blue aka Colombian Bluebottle



## Link (Jan 10, 2010)

Does anybody have any photos of the pseudohapalopus sp. blue aka Colombian bluebottle?  The only photo I can find is this one: 

http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/insect/images/Pseudhapalopus_blue_A.jpg

Also wondering, if anybody here is keeping these beautiful T's, do you have some general requirements for them?  What are their habits?  Do they burrow a lot? Arboreal?  I can't seem to find anything on these blue beauties.


----------



## DaveEmory (Jan 10, 2010)

Mine just molted yesterday, and revealed its blue rump for the first time!  Very nifty.

They are burrowers and like it humid.  When I didn't provide deep enough soil with a hiding place, mine was always climbing the walls, sticking his legs through the holes in the lid, etc.  Once I deepened the soil and added some bark, it relaxed and acted "normally", staying underground most of the time.

Very slow growing.  I've had mine since summer, and it has molted twice and only gained a few millimeters of size with each molt.  I keep it on a heat pad.


PC


----------



## Link (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you for your reply.  Does it come out much, or is it a pet hole?


----------



## Zoltan (Jan 11, 2010)

Genus _Pseudhapalopus_ picture thread.
One fuzzy picture of a young specimen in this thread.
_Pseudhapalopus_ sp. picture on Rick West's website - I _guess_ this _may be_ the same spider that's been going around as _Pseudhapalopus_ sp. "blue", but I'm not 100% sure, perhaps somebody like Eric (GoTerps) can confirm.


----------



## GoTerps (Jan 11, 2010)

Zoltan said:


> _Pseudhapalopus_ sp. picture on Rick West's website - I _guess_ this _may be_ the same spider that's been going around as _Pseudhapalopus_ sp. "blue", but I'm not 100% sure, perhaps somebody like Eric (GoTerps) can confirm.


Yes, from all appearances it is the same thing.  All of my specimens are still really small, nothing to look at yet.

Eric


----------



## DaveEmory (Jan 11, 2010)

Link said:


> Thank you for your reply.  Does it come out much, or is it a pet hole?


Mine was always out until I deepened the substrate... but it was clearly uncomfortable, based on its behavior.  When I had thinner substrate and a small bark hide, it was mostly under the hide (until it buried it - duh).  It pretty much behaves like all of my tarantulas which aren't notorious hiders like a H. lividum - if you give them a hide, they'll generally use it, but will be out at night.  It's worth mentioning that it's pretty fast.

I'll get a picture of it when it emerges from its burrow.  It's still sealed up after the molt.


PC


----------



## Bird Man (Jan 11, 2010)

Paul Becker has some FS now.


----------



## varanidfan (Jan 11, 2010)

just ordered a few myself. Cant wait!


----------



## Link (Jan 12, 2010)

DaveEmory said:


> Mine was always out until I deepened the substrate... but it was clearly uncomfortable, based on its behavior.  When I had thinner substrate and a small bark hide, it was mostly under the hide (until it buried it - duh).  It pretty much behaves like all of my tarantulas which aren't notorious hiders like a H. lividum - if you give them a hide, they'll generally use it, but will be out at night.  It's worth mentioning that it's pretty fast.
> 
> I'll get a picture of it when it emerges from its burrow.  It's still sealed up after the molt.
> 
> ...


I'd really like to see that if you get a chance.


----------



## DaveEmory (Jan 12, 2010)

Link said:


> I'd really like to see that if you get a chance.


My good camera with macro focus is in the shop.  But I look forward to being able to snap this guy.


PC


----------



## DaveEmory (Jan 16, 2010)

*Pseudohapalopus sp. "blue" post-molt*

It took a lot of cajoling to get this guy to hold still, let alone pose, but here it is.  1" RWM (real world measurement), just developed blue coloring on its abdomen after molting.








PC


----------



## Hilikus311 (Jan 16, 2010)

*Nice Pics!*

i really need one or two of these:drool:


----------



## Link (Jan 16, 2010)

DaveEmory said:


> It took a lot of cajoling to get this guy to hold still, let alone pose, but here it is.  1" RWM (real world measurement), just developed blue coloring on its abdomen after molting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much.  Do they hide alot, or are they sort of bold?  I think I may get one soon.


----------



## DaveEmory (Jan 16, 2010)

Link said:


> Thank you very much.  Do they hide alot, or are they sort of bold?  I think I may get one soon.


Well, at this size/age, anyway, mine hides out.  If I take it out and hold it, it just walks and walks and walks and walks forever.


PC


----------



## kongekilde (Jan 1, 2015)

I have 0.1 adult and yes she is awsome pretty  but from the Day 2-3 month ago 
I put her in her Cage i have seen her 0 times and this make me think about selling her :/
Or maby not om not sure


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jan 1, 2015)

This thread was made 5 years ago.....


----------



## kongekilde (Jan 1, 2015)

Loool 
Its the Day after New years Evening and im still not My self yet 
So I missed that part


----------

